# Marine Corps  Plaque Code File



## alloy (Mar 1, 2015)

I was on another site and found a code for for a nice looking Marine Corps plaque.  I ran it in NCPlot and this i what it looks like.

So if there are any other Jarheads on here that want it send me your email address and I'll be happy to send it to you.


----------



## Blackhawk (Apr 23, 2015)

My oldest is airforce but my middle kid ships in June for marines, would love to make that for him

Lanham


----------



## alloy (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a link to the where I found the file.


http://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php/topic,27443.0.html


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm glad to see somebody else using NCplot. I was one of Scot's, the author's, beta testers. Great program. I find this and Draftsight X64 is all the software i need to do all my Gcoding needs.

Karl


----------

